# Heating cables



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anybody have any knowledge of or use heat cables? I'm trying to find out where to get them and what lengths they come in, and more importantly what sort of temps they give off. Do I need a thermostat?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

You do need thermostat (a mat stat will do), a double row of heat cable should give off the same sort of heat as a heat strip. 
The type I have seen comes in 10 20 or 40 ft lenghts and you can buy it on livefoods (probably loads of other places too!)

Its basically soil heater cable, so any hydroponics store should also stock it and it may well be cheaper than the reptile stuff.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> You do need thermostat (a mat stat will do), a double row of heat cable should give off the same sort of heat as a heat strip.
> The type I have seen comes in 10 20 or 40 ft lenghts and you can buy it on livefoods (probably loads of other places too!)
> 
> Its basically soil heater cable, so any hydroponics store should also stock it and it may well be cheaper than the reptile stuff.


 
Thanks for that my old china.:no1:


----------



## ReptileRescueHull (Dec 23, 2006)

hers the site for you there under heatmats and warming cables this company does up to 80 foot lengths for around 40 quid and yes youll need a thermostat personally i always go for the better therms but most heatmat therms will do , heres there link then go into the heatmats cables section and there the bottom listing hope this helps you Jungle Greenhouse Products


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I am goin to use tubs that are about 10"x8"x6" in rows of ten and ten rows. Then build a unit with shelves in. Would it be okay to use 1 or 2 cables with a thermostat each or will there be too much heat varation between the upper and lower shelves? If I run the cable along the shelf twice should it be at the same side ie under 1 end of the boxes?


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

RENA COR make a good heat cable in different lengths ( a good aquatic shop is your best bet )


----------



## www.aquamania.co.uk (Feb 12, 2007)

We sell Rena Heating Cables which a lot of our customers use with reptiles and they are available in 3.5m (15w), 4.5m (25w), 8m (50w) and 15m (100w) ranging from £39.99 for the smallest to £54.99 for the largest.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

B&Q sell the parasene cable and thermostat but if I remember right they aren't cheap.


----------

